

Google's New Open Source Patent Pledge: We Won't Sue Unless Attacked First - marcieoum
http://mashable.com/2013/03/28/google-opn-pledge/

======
ateeqs
What they are doing is non-sense. First, most of the patents related to
MapReduce cannot be patented because they are just patenting algorithms.
Second, MapReduce is no different from divide-and-conquer (circa 1945), but
people and media hype MapReduce so.

